# BABY WILL BE HERE TODAY!!



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I know this is a R/C forum, but I figured since I was a fellow R/C'r lol, It would be ok to post this.

Our new baby Seth Hayden will come into the world sometime today and we are so glad the time has finally come, Especially my wife lol. I will keep everyone updated and maybe a pic or 2 once Seth is out in the world.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Congrats bro! Best wished to you and the new family! :cheers:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Congrats bro!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to my world Donnie! LOL!


Make sure your wife has something to do BY HERSELF a couple of days a month, and you better take up racing again at least one or two days a month, or you'll both lose your sanity!

And you'll probably have to literally pull your wife away from the baby to get her to leave the house because the bond is so strong early on, but trust me, she will thank you for the alone time later on. 

At least that's the way mine worked out 

Good luck with everything! You're about to change WAY more than you can even fathom or understand over the next few months!

You've got my number if you need anything!


----------



## BIGBADZ71 (Sep 18, 2009)

congrats best of luck to you and the misses hope all is well


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

LOL CV. Yeah, I'm looking forward to all of it......Well, all except the green poo part, thats where the wife will have to step in haha. And yeah, I miss racing man. With the winter months approaching, maybe I can get out and rent a car for a day to do some racing lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

CORR trucks are $200 brand new man! No excuses!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

yeah, plus parts. plus batteries, etc etc.....LOL I know how that game goes.


----------



## #1 (May 16, 2009)

Who's the Daddy LOL


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Congratulations Donnie. Bring the little nipper to the track when he's old enough. Ya know, 5 or 6 days old, never too early to get 'em hooked on RC!


----------



## jamminD (Oct 31, 2007)

Congratulations Donnie,Good luck with everything.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Yo Darrell! I saw your son at the car dealership yesterday! Did he get a new car?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Well, here he is, all 6lb 10oz of him!


----------



## jamminD (Oct 31, 2007)

No, only in his dreams.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Congarts Donnie Nothing like kids till you have Grandkids I have 4 of them next thing you know he will be off to collage !!!! give me a call sometime


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Congrats Mrs. and Mr. Hayden.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks guys, it was a lovely moment today seeing my son come into this world. Dont worry, I will make a track appearance when he gets older.

Jerry, Will do.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Get some sleep.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Dang Donnie.....he's definitely yours!!!


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

Congrats to Mom & Dad,

I brought Boose (#4 and LAST child) to Houston RC when she was 4 days old. Mom came to the track the next weekend, so make that track appearance soon.

Oh and when the boy gets a little older, make sure and unplug the soldering iron, Boose found out what it was used for the hard way .

Spend every minute you can with that boy because next thing you know he'll be lapping you , going to college, etc etc.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Congrats Donnie! I didn't even know you guys were expecting! Sounds like you guys were not far off from us. My wife is due any day now! Her official date is the 19th, but, the Dr. is thinking anywhere between the 10th and the 16th. I'll keep you guys posted.

Congrats and welcome baby Seth!!

PD2


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks again. We were expecting around the 19th as well, but her blood pressure was a concern the last couple of weeks. On tuesday she started getting a bad headache that would not go away....even with vicodin. Then she started having spotty/blurry vision so yesterday morning our doctor said he was doing an emergency C-section. Everything is going great and all us should be going home sometime saturday.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

congradulations donnie....a fine fishing partner I see.
I am glad all is well....good luck....dad
from the fresh water board


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

I will be there soon. My wife is 6 1/2 months along and I am getting more and more scared by the day due to the fact that I am having a baby girls as my first child. Congrats to you.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Donnie Hayden said:


> Thanks again. We were expecting around the 19th as well, but her blood pressure was a concern the last couple of weeks. On tuesday she started getting a bad headache that would not go away....even with vicodin. Then she started having spotty/blurry vision so yesterday morning our doctor said he was doing an emergency C-section. Everything is going great and all us should be going home sometime saturday.


Wow! Thank God that has not happened with my wife, although, she is ready for this baby to show up. She goes back to the Dr. on the 14th and depending on what she says we maybe inducing on the 16th or the 19th, if she is not ready sooner.

Glad all is well with mom and baby! You guys have a great weekend!

PD2


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Well guys, we are going home around 6pm today. The baby has to stay in the NICU dept a few more days because his lungs havent fully developed yet. Everyone has told us this is perfectly normal for babies that are a few weeks early. My wife has been on a emotional roller coaster and knowing she has to leave today without the baby has been even harder on her today. We have had prayers coming from family and friends the last couple days now and the pastor from my moms church came up yesterday and said a prayer over the baby. We know everything will be fine and in no time he will home with us.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Fingers crossed and praying.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Donnie Hayden said:


> Well guys, we are going home around 6pm today. The baby has to stay in the NICU dept a few more days because his lungs havent fully developed yet. Everyone has told us this is perfectly normal for babies that are a few weeks early. My wife has been on a emotional roller coaster and knowing she has to leave today without the baby has been even harder on her today. We have had prayers coming from family and friends the last couple days now and the pastor from my moms church came up yesterday and said a prayer over the baby. We know everything will be fine and in no time he will home with us.


Definitely have you guys in our prayers and will stand in faith with you that your son comes home soon and that there will be no effects, issues, or complications with his lungs. Keep us up to date and let us know if there is anything we can do Donnie.

Peace.
PD2


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Everything is going pretty good. The last few days he has had to have the machine supplying him 30-36% oxygen and he needs to be at 21% which is what we breathe. Yesterday morning they started bringing the numbers down, he is now only receiving 23% from the ventilator!! Also the same machine helps him with breathing. The last few days the machine has had to supply 25-30 breaths a min to help him, yesterday they took the machine down to 10 breaths so lets say he takes 60 breaths a min, he is doing 50 and the machine is supplying only 10 now. Hopefully they can remove the oxygen today. Once they do that and everything is fine, he will go to the next section where they make sure is eating well etc etc. That might take a day or two.

We are so happy with the new results!! I will keep you guys updated soon as we know more. Thanks for your help and support!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Donnie, if it makes you feel any better, they had to do the same thing with our granddaughter a few months ago when she was several weeks early, and everything turned out fine. Good luck and God bless.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I know he is not home yet, but this is awesome news Donnie! Sounds like he is well on his way to be home VERY soon! I just pray that your wife and you find comfort and trust in knowing that all will be fine.

Keep us up to date and let us know when he goes home! Make sure to post up pics of the new pride and joy!

PD2


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks again for everyone's support and prayers. Yesterday he was taken off the ventilator and everything is going great. They plan to start feeding him today and see how that goes. I highly doubt he will have any problems eating the way he was going to town on his binky yesterday lol. I will post up some pics when I get the chance.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

That is EXCELLENT news Donnie! Thank God! Definitely look forward to seeing the pics!

PD2


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats Donnie and mom. Sorry to hear the news but I am glad everything is going great now. We will keep you guys in our prayers.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Todd_44 (Dec 2, 2008)

Congrats Donnie.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Well, everything is going great!! He is off the oxygen and the only I-V he still has is just to supply some sort of nutrients. We are hoping he will get moved to level 2 today. Once he gets there and he continues to eat well, he should only be there a couple days. My wife will actually be able to hold him today, something she has not been able to do yet so she is very excited. Will post up some pics later today.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Update: He was moved to level 2 today and they have upped his feeding from 28cc's to 38cc's which is a little over a ounce. We should be given a date monday letting us know when he can go home. Here are a couple pics for now.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)




----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Donnie, our hearts are with you and the family bro. Glad you guys FINALLY got to hold the kiddo today! That is SUCH a special thing! And I hope they tell you guys that Seth goes home VERY soon! He belongs at home with you guys, but you definitely want a whole and healed boy going home.

Keep us posted and keep the Faith bro!
PD2


----------



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

Donnie,

Congratulations on the new addition. Is that paul in that last picture? It has been way to long my friend. 

Justin Dorsett


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

whats up Justin. Yeah thats Paul, and yeah it's been way to long.


----------



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

wow, that kid has grown up a ton since the last time ive seen him. Man you are gonna have to come out and take some pictures of some drag racing or come hang out sometime soon. Hope all is well with the baby. How is your wife holdin up?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

yeah he has, already 11yrs old.......Where has the time gone?? Wife is doing good. We were told today the baby will be coming home Wednesday, Thursday at the latest. We were so glad to hear that. For sure on the drag racing, it's been a long time since I have been able to get out and do something. Let me know when you are going, maybe I can get a pass lol.


----------



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

lol well our next race is this weekend which would probably be to soon with the new arrival coming home this week. I will keep you posted on the schedule though. also the site is www.gcdragracing.com


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Donnie Hayden said:


> yeah he has, already 11yrs old.......Where has the time gone?? Wife is doing good. We were told today the baby will be coming home Wednesday, Thursday at the latest. We were so glad to hear that. For sure on the drag racing, it's been a long time since I have been able to get out and do something. Let me know when you are going, maybe I can get a pass lol.


That is awesome news Donnie! I know Mom, Dad and the whole family cannot wait for the kiddo to go home! Been a long road I'm sure, but thank God he's going to be great!

PD2


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I could break the baby in by letting him hear some 2,000hp alcohol breathing dragsters lol. Keep me posted justin, I'd love to hit the track.

Paul, thanks bro. We spoke with his nurse this morning and she said he is done with everything and far as she is concerned, he could go home today! But, it's up to the DR though. Guess we will find out in a few hours.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Donnie Hayden said:


> I could break the baby in by letting him hear some 2,000hp alcohol breathing dragsters lol. Keep me posted justin, I'd love to hit the track.
> 
> Paul, thanks bro. We spoke with his nurse this morning and she said he is done with everything and far as she is concerned, he could go home today! But, it's up to the DR though. Guess we will find out in a few hours.


I hope he got to go home bro! I know how busy things get once the baby gets home. Post an updated whenever you can!

Peace!
PD2


----------

